# Has anyone heard of or tried Vilantae



## Kelly (Jan 26, 2006)

Has anyone heard of or tried Vilantae?

*EDIT: I have my UPDATE below (post #13).*

I've decided to try it and started it Jan. 4th. It's used to slow down your oil production (which in return helps acne)....BUT I'm using/trying it for my EXTREMELY oily skin, not acne - cuz my acne is now under control, but I HATE my oily skin.

It claims it is the next step before Accutane. Which my derm said I could do if I couldn't find anything else that worked. She is trying doxycycline with me now....but it dries my out, but I still have oily skin on my face....

So this Vilantae says it takes into the 2nd bottle for best results and after 3 bottle you can get ALL your money back PLUS an additonal $50 if you are not satisfied. That's why I thought I would try it. So now I am going to purchase my 2nd bottle cuz dang it I ran out before I got another bottle.....

Oh and it's all natural, so that was another reason I thought I would try it. I have tried EVERYTHING else, beside Accutane. Again, I am not using this for acne, just for my extremely oily skin.

Here is the website:

http://www.vilantae.com

If anyone has tried or heard of it I would love to hear your comments or results. I can't even remember how I stumbled accross it. I hope soon after I notice or don't notice results I will update everyone here too. But darn it, I am now waiting for an online coupon for $10 off my next bottle and then I will purchase it. Cuz I'm out now and I think it must have starting working cuz I'm very oily again.....but heck who knows.

Sorry I went on and on.....


----------



## Kelly (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm just looking for comments if anyone has heard of this or tried it or knows of anyone who tried it. Heck if it doesn't work, they claim I can get all my money back and then some....


----------



## kaeisme (Jan 26, 2006)

I honestly have no idea about this product. Maybe someone will know.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks. I never heard of it either....and thought it was worth a try with their garauntee and I would be the one that it wouldn't work on, if anything and could see about their gaurentee. OR I would get lucky and it would work and I would be HAPPY:icon_chee


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 27, 2006)

I've never heard of it or tried it. How did you discover it?


----------



## Kelly (Jan 27, 2006)

Honestly I can't remember how I came across it. Sounds interesting though...did you go to the website and read about it? I mean, with the garauntee how can a person go wrong, right? It must work for most if they are able to offer that money back garauntee (plus $50). So I'm trying it, but ran out and hoping to receive my 2nd bottle this Saturday or MOnday and then continue with it.

Now that I ran out though my results may be delayed, but they said a couple days wouldn't slow it down too bad....

I am curious and will post if/when my skin becomes more "less oily".


----------



## Kelly (Feb 6, 2006)

Just an update. I've been using this for about 4-5 weeks now. They say max results are typical around 5-6 weeks of use. I also ran out aroung 3-4 weeks and went without for about 3-4 days....therefore slowing my results. It does seem to be working. Although I haven't received max results, I do notice a decrease in oil production.

And when I went without it for that 3-4 days....I noticed my skin becoming more oily....so obviously it must have been working.

I will update again in a couple weeks....after the max results are supposed to be achieved.


----------



## Summer (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes, keep us updated on how it works out.

I haven't heard of this line but I would like to know the outcome of your results.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm glad to hear it's working for you. Thank you for updating us. The review challenge is coming up. Make sure you write a review when it starts!


----------



## Ljp (Feb 7, 2006)

So I heard you are trying Vilantae. I dont know anything about the product. But in regards to oil prevention and acne prevention I have tried something that really works. The Diane 35 birth control pill, it has completely made my skin not like ao oil slick. (I used to have to blot once an hour, now I'm fine for over 8 hrs) it has ppretty much cleared up my pimples. Though the downside was weight gain. its option if vilantae doesnt work. BUt with that my boobs grew TWO cup sizes:clap


----------



## Kelly (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info...as for the cup sizes....I too grew when I was on birth contral and shrank (is that a word?)....after going off birth control. Unfortunately birth control is not an option for me - had my tubes tied a couple years ago.


----------



## Kelly (Feb 7, 2006)

I definitely will keep everyone posted. Like I said before I want to wait for the max results. They say 5-6 weeks into I will start to see results, then after 3 months, I can tapper down on how much I take (capsules that is).

So again, I will post my results in a couple weeks to let everyone know if this is something worth trying or not. Heck I am going on Accutane if this doesn't work, because my derm said that is the other option I have. Although my acne has been cleared up....it's the EXTREME oil I cannot stand.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 19, 2006)

*I wanted to update* everyone on my results of Vilantae. I think it actually works! The reason I say "think" is because, after a while I thought it wasn't working. Even though my oily skin was less oily, I was expecting a miracle - NO OIL or VERY LITTLE.

Now a month after NOT taking Vilantae my skin is as oily as ever again! ARGGGG!!!! Plus it says to taper down and continue a few capsules a day at the dose that keeps your skin the way you like it......and I didn't do that.

Example: at first you take 5 capsules 4 times a day. After 3 months you can taper down to only 5-15 capsules a day - for how long I don't know.

So know I am going back on Vilantae in hopes of my skin going back to less oily (not completely oil free, but less that EXTREME OILY). So I wonder how long it will take to get back the less oily skin (since I was about a month off of it????).


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Kel! I wonder how long you have to take it? What are the ingredients?


----------



## Kelly (Apr 19, 2006)

I will post the ingredients in my next post (I have to type them all in)....but in the meanwhile, here is some info from the site.....and there is so much more on the site, but for your reading pleasure:



Stopping excess skin oil from being released onto the skin's surface *in the first place* is the key to stopping acne. Applied products are largely ineffective because they can only address skin oil after the fact.

Accutane (isotretition) is extremely effective at preventing acne because it shuts down oil production before it reaches the skin's surface. However, it has significant side effects and is only used for extreme cases.

Vilantae (d-Calcium pantothenate) doesn't dry out the skin by shutting down the pores completely. It works to prevent only the excess skin oil from being released in the first place. It is 100% all natural, has minimal side effects, and is a step up from applied products in effectiveness.

If applied products haven't worked for you, please read further on this site to see if Vilantae may be right for you.

â€¢ Stops excessive skin oil from being released in the first place.

â€¢ Second only to Accutane (isotretinion) in terms of effectiveness.

â€¢ Includes 400 easy to swallow capsules.

â€¢ Prevents adult and teenage acne.

â€¢Made with the highest quality ingredients.

â€¢Prevents back, chest, and shoulder acne.

â€¢ 100% all natural.

â€¢ Reduces pore size.

â€¢ Money Back plus $50 Guarantee.

 

*How it works - stopping oil production before it's released onto the skin's surface is the key to stopping acne. *   
While you may have heard that acne is caused by different factors including bacteria, increased levels of dead skin cells, inflammation, stress, diet, the immune system, poor hygiene, etc... the truth is that these are merely secondary-causes.

  While one could treat the secondary-causes of acne with applied skin products, Vilantae takes the same approach as Accutane (isotretinion) by focusing closer to the root cause, *which is why it's so much more effective*. The ultimate root cause is genetics, but short of genetic engineering we cannot fix this problem. We can however focus right above it.

  Without overproduction of oil, acne isn't possible and none of the other secondary-causes can play even the slightest role in acne. Applied products fail because they cannot successfully regulate skin oils (why applied products yield poor results). The key to curing acne is stopping the *overproduction of oil* at its source. That's why Accutane (isotretinion) is so effective, but it has numerous side effects and other downsides. Vilantae (d-Calcium Pantothenate) on the other hand, has minimal side effects, *is 100% natural*, and is second only to Accutane (isotretinion) in terms of effectiveness.

*So how exactly do genetics lead to this overproduction of oil?*

Unfortunately, many dermatologists are not clear about the causes of acne. It is implied that the exact causes of acne are unknown, but in truth most of the causes are known. The mystery lies in why genetics cause an overproduction of oil, only now we have a pretty good idea.

The reason too much oil is being released has to do with the lipids and fatty acid deposits underneath the skin not getting broken down and re-circulated into the bloodstream. *Instead they are being released as sebum* (oil). What enables our body to break down these fatty acids is directly related to an enzyme called *coenzyme A*, which is an essential enzyme to the body and is used for fatty acid metabolism.

*Coenzyme A* is also responsible for other important aspects of the body including sex hormone synthesis. When there is a lack of coenzyme A, the body is forced to choose between using the available coenzyme A for sex hormone synthesis or for metabolizing fats (the breakdown of fats). Hormone synthesis is given the priority (without it sex organs do not develop) and as result, the body has trouble breaking down all of the necessary fats. Fats that should have been broken down and re-circulated into the bloodstream, instead become deposited in the sebaceous glands (sweat glands) and *secreted as oil*. Oil is fat only in liquid form. Because teenagers have the highest hormone production rate, they are also the group with the highest amounts of acne.

The body produces coenzyme A from three different components: adenosine triphosphate, cysteine, and Vilantae (d-Calcium Pantothenate). Adenosine triphosplate and cysteine are naturally produced within the body through various glands. They are always plentiful so long as the body's not terribly malnourished. Vilantae (d-Calcium Pantothenate) is the only one that must be supplied from outside the body through one's diet. When there is enough Vilantae (d-Calcium Pantothenate) available in the diet, the deficiency in coenzyme A is eliminated. As a result, a person's fatty acids get broken down and the skin doesn't over release oil. Without the over releasing of oil, acne does not occur.

*The role of genetics. Why does Vilantae require megadosing during the first three months?*

Switching to a diet high in Vilantae (d-Calcium Pantothenate) is not enough to help acne and in most cases will do very little. The reason for this is our bodies have trouble absorbing the necessary amounts of Vilantae (d-Calcium Pantothenate) due to our genetic programming.

In theory, lets suppose a person naturally consumes an average of 500 milligrams of Vilantae (d-Calcium Pantothenate) per a day. The person has moderate acne because their body does not have enough coenzyme A resources to produce hormones and break down fatty acids at the same time. If that were trueâ€¦

â€¦the same person who consumes 500 milligrams a day could take 1 gram a day and have enough to produce sex hormones and break down fatty acids at the same time. However, this just isn't the case.

The body has trouble producing enough coenzyme A for the breakdown of fatty acids even though the supply of Vilantae may be "adequate." It has nothing to do with the other two components of coenzyme A, but is merely a matter of getting the body to absorb the necessary Vilantae and actually produce the coenzyme A. Even though the body is capable of doing this, it doesn't do it efficiently because it lacks the proper genetic programming. 





Consequently, one must take large amounts of Vilantae through our special Evolution-X Vilantae Supplements in order to be effective. By having an abundance available in the system *it forces the body to produce enough coenzyme A allowing for the breakup of fatty acids and the prevention of oil* (further evidence on why this is true).

It's also important to have the nutrients available that assist in the absorption of Vilantae, the allocation of coenzyme A, and the breakdown of carbohydrates. Our supplements are specially formulated with the necessary nutrients, and as a result *our Vilantae is more effective than what you'll find anywhere else*. Not only do we use superior ingredients, but our compression ratio is far superior allowing for higher concentrations of Vilantae in the given capsule size. On top of that, our prices are the lowest you'll find anywhere. We offer a full money back guarantee plus an additional $50 if you don't get results. You won't find a better guarantee anywhere, and that's because this treatment works. 

As an extra bonus, we'll give you $20 towards anything on the website just for reporting your results ($10 after the 1 and 3 month survey). It's part of our Vilantae study to gain support for more clinical trials to be done on Vilantae (more information on this).

*What it all comes down to.*

If you're tired of fooling around with applied skin products and want something that is truly effective at preventing acne then you want our specially formulated Vilantae Supplements. Best of all, they're 100% safe with minimal side effects, completely all natural, and unlike every other product on the market they will not dry out your skin! (not even to the slightest degree) 
FYI: I am in NO WAY affiliated with this company, just think maybe Vilantae is on to something and thought I do my part in giving out as much info as possible. Remember you can always go the the website I meantioned above to learn more.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 19, 2006)

*INGREDIANTS:*

Thiamine

Riboflavin

Niacin

Vit. B6

Folsaure

Vit. B12

Biotin

D-Calcium Pantothenaat

Chrom

Mangan

Molybdeen

Selen

Zink

Alpha-Liponsaure

This bottle that I have is in German so I hope I wrote the ingrediants right (they sent a German bottle last time, due to the English version bottles were delayed - although they have SAME ingrediants).


----------



## LittleRumor (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for the updates Kwitter. I have heard of Vilantae and thought about trying it. But I found Herpanacine in the natural store and decided to try that before ordering a product. (I'm impatient, I don't like ordering). Herpancine is some herb and Vitamin A pill that helps with all types of acne. (www.diamondformulas.com) *I just started using this so I can't tell if it works yet*

I'll be watching your updates on Vilantae :laughing:


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 20, 2006)

How many mg of D-Calcium Pantothenaat? I found this study on it... I wonder if it is the same ingredient.

http://www.food.gov.uk/multimedia/pd...thenicacid.pdf


----------



## Kelly (Apr 20, 2006)

I would love to hear your reviews of the Herpanacine. You should start a thread on it or atleast write a review after you find out if it works or not.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 20, 2006)

Very interesting, I'll go look quick.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 20, 2006)

oh, wow. i'm glad it's been working for you, kelly! you should definitely get back on it. thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly (Apr 20, 2006)

Melissa, it says 1 capsule is 510 mg of the D-Calcium Panthotonat (sp???). In regards to the higher dosing, it's suppose to kinda jolt your system or something until it maintains, then you gradually slow down as low as you can go (dosing) while still receiving the same results. so I hope it's not gonna harm me (although the alternative would be I go on ACCUTANE....which we all know is probably more harmful to the body and with BIG side effects), but if it ends up, I may consider it....just for the stupid oily face and oily skin and acne on my back, shoulders and chest). I'll go back on it for 2 more bottles (will last me about a month, or month and 1/2 ).

Heck if I don't like it, I get $39.95 times 3 bottles PLUS $50 (in their gaurentee, but they will only refund 3 bottles worth) which equals *$170 I would get back if I don't like it*......

And thanks, Jennifer, I ordered 2 more bottle to go back on it and see if it improves again, if so, then it was definitely the Vilantae.


----------

